# Buying online



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

We live in Spain and want to buy something online from Italy.The supplier is asking for a national insurance number.Is this normal practice?tia


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

No, not with any supplier I've used. Wha's the Italian wording they use and do you have to complete the entry?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another question that may have some bearing: are you buying something as an individual or as part of a business? They may be asking for a business registration number, which is commonly required for business to business transactions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Bev is correct and it was what I was thinking of when I asked if you had to complete the entry. Quite often they will ask for a "codice fiscale" in most cases in respect of a company, but normally you can simply leave it blank.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think something has happened at the EU level with cross border online purchases. Amazon.uk asked for my codice fiscale a few months back. I think that's what they asked for.

Somebody figured out that buying abroad made some of the anti tax avoidance moves worthless


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

NickZ said:


> I think something has happened at the EU level with cross border online purchases. Amazon.uk asked for my codice fiscale a few months back. I think that's what they asked for.
> 
> Somebody figured out that buying abroad made some of the anti tax avoidance moves worthless


Yep exactly this. It has started in France but is stretching right across the EU. I sell online and it is to do with tax but it is far from figured out at the moment. If you have it, give it, if you don't, don't. As simple as that really at the moment. It won't really affect you or the price you pay.

Kenzo


----------

